# What are the first things to go out on a cub cadet 1250?



## williamthomas (Dec 16, 2020)

Just got my 1250. Runs just fine. Looks like actual sh** however. It will need a GOOD cleaning. Does anyone know what to expect to break first or go out first on this tractor? It has the kohler k301 12 hp.. all replies are thanked


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy williamthomas, welcome.

Your Cub Cadet 1250 is 40+ years old. The first things to break or go out have most likely already happened. You may be looking for the last things to break, or the first things to re-break??


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Trying to figure out what's going to break first on a 40+ year old mower is like asking us old retired guys on here what's going to be hurting when we get up tomorrow. A lot of us are thankful as hell just to open our eyes another day.

I guess you just have to go with the basics on a machine that old, same as an old man. Take care of it, baby it as much as you can, don't over work it, and avoid that damn government issued cheese at all cost ..... It's way worse for plugging things up than ethanol fuel


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey! First, welcome to the forum, glad to have you here. If you are asking with the idea on what parts to stock up on, I'm gonna recommend a spark plug, a set of points, a condenser, an air filter, 2 quarts of good quality motor oil, the required number of quarts of whatever fluid the hydrostatic trans uses and a filter if req'd. And I'd get whatever belts might be needed to drive the mower deck if it came with one. Try and get an owner's manual so you know what the specs are for all the stuff I mentioned, plus what needs greasing and how often, and what needs adjustment and how to do it. If you show that Kohler a little love and the previous owner didn't seriously abuse it, it will run for another 40 years.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey Bob: I grew up eating that Gubmint cheese. Big ol' 5 pound unsliced bricks of it. It was a lot better than the Gubmint beef in a 2 pound can we used to get. Ummmm...HUMM, good times!


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

Gave you my answer on another forum so I'll pass here. 
Good luck with your tractor.


----------



## WillDigg44 (Jan 4, 2021)

Definitely grease the blade housing on your mowing deck. I have a cub cadet and one of my housings came all to pieces. Dry bearings equals down time. You can't go wrong with that Kohler engine. I had one on a Deere riding mower. That thing smoked like a tar heel but I believe I could have bush hog the field with it and it wouldn't die. They are tough motors.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

_The K,and KT series engines have to have clean oil,and the proper level,at all times!
I've got 2,here that were good runners,but the owners let the oil get to the add mark,and they both blew the connecting rods ,at idle!
They're splash lube engines,so if it gets too low,it starves for oil,at idle!LAso,watch the timing marks.
Most are set at 20°(Little hole in the housing.,to peek through)._


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Bob Driver said:


> Trying to figure out what's going to break first on a 40+ year old mower is like asking us old retired guys on here what's going to be hurting when we get up tomorrow. A lot of us are thankful as hell just to open our eyes another day.
> 
> I guess you just have to go with the basics on a machine that old, same as an old man. Take care of it, baby it as much as you can, don't over work it, and avoid that damn government issued cheese at all cost ..... It's way worse for plugging things up than ethanol fuel


The correct answer is EVERYTHING


----------

